

The President Doesn't Like Broccoli and Mark Zuckerberg Doesn't Like Privacy - nickmolnar2
http://senses.thirdi.com/posts/3422-dear-paparazzi-mark-zuckerberg-wants-to-be-your-muse/

======
nickmolnar2
I'm 23, so I just have no idea if my freewheeling views on privacy are going
to turn around to bite me in the ass later in life.

I'm the mayor of a sleazy local strip-club on Foursquare (don't ask, but there
is a story). Guess I won't be going into politics.

